# Orca Fit Tough



## rodeit (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone have a tough time fitting an Orca? And if so how did you solve it?

5 foot and 33.5 inch inseam a 57 cm an Orca with a 120 stem felt like too long of a reach to the hoods. Tried a 110 stem and still a reach to the hoods. The saleman said he didn't think going too a 100 stem would be a good idea.

Currently on a 56 cm 560 top tube frame that works good.

Droping to a 54 cm frame seems like to much of a drop.

thanks!


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

rodeit said:


> Anyone have a tough time fitting an Orca? And if so how did you solve it?
> 
> 5 foot and 33.5 inch inseam a 57 cm an Orca with a 120 stem felt like too long of a reach to the hoods. Tried a 110 stem and still a reach to the hoods. The saleman said he didn't think going too a 100 stem would be a good idea.
> 
> ...


The 54 has a 55 top tube, so try that with a 120


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

You are 5 ft. tall with a 33 inch inseam?


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Im 6'1" with a 31"-32" inseam


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Size*

I assume he left off the inches by mistake?

Five foot and a 33.5 inch inseam would be quite unusual. Probably could not ride an Orbea, or any other production bicycle for that matter.

But, FWIW, I am 5'11" and ride an Opal with a 120mm stem and a EC-90 setback seatpost.


----------



## rodeit (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, FLbiker, a typo. I am 6 ft tall. Rode a 56cm Cervelo R3 w/ 56.5 TT an if felt good. Not sure about riding the R3 100 miles though.

I will have to look up a 54 and try the 120 stem on it. Thanks!


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm 5 ft. 11 with a 30 inch inseam and I ride a 2006 Orca 57 cm. The size is a good fit. It is also reasonably proportionally in-line with my custom built steel frame. Not sure why you feel the need to go to a 100cm stem, but I don't think that would be a problem at all. I am on a 120 and am probably going to a 100.

Orca's have more limited sizes and cranks and stem make the fit. For most people that works well but for people on the cusp of one size it presents dilemmas. However...you don't sound like you are on the cusp for a 57 cm frame but right in the taget size.

Ignore the salesman's comment about a 100 cm stem. It's perfectly fine. After that, if you still feel stretched out, try raising the stem to a higher position, or get a rising stem.

Your lower body sounds like the 57 is the right fit. Your upper body can be accomodated to match. You might be dealing with some minor back issues or you might be over 40 yrs old like me. Don't worry about what other people say about form. Lots of riders do better a little more upright...like Paolo Bettini...

Good luck.


----------

